# narcotic



## chrisgreaves9 (Nov 9, 2013)

I feel i have to say this. Gassing is NOT a urban myth. Anyone wild camping in French, Spanish or any other aires. Beware. I have personal experience of this and my friends also. No matter how busy with lorries or other motorhomes it still happens. I repeat, GET AN ALARM. IT IS NOT AN URBAN MYTH.


----------



## sparrks (Nov 9, 2013)

Do you sell them by any chance?


----------



## Sky (Nov 9, 2013)

chrisgreaves9 said:


> GET AN ALARM. IT IS NOT AN URBAN MYTH.



Yawn! :sleep-027:


----------



## Randonneur (Nov 9, 2013)

What happened to saying, "good morning campers" for your first post???


----------



## Tbear (Nov 9, 2013)

Supported with all the usual evidence 

Richard


----------



## Sky (Nov 9, 2013)

I've got a big box of detectors - retail cost is just under £50.00.  If you don't tell anyone how much you paid for it, I'll let you have one for a tenner.

Please pay into this PayPal account.

Thanks.


----------



## Sparks (Nov 9, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## kenspain (Nov 9, 2013)

And all this time i been blaming biny :dog::dog: he will never forgive me if he finds out:lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 10, 2013)

What exactly is being talked about?


----------



## big tom (Nov 10, 2013)

chrisgreaves9 said:


> I feel i have to say this. Gassing is NOT a urban myth. Anyone wild camping in French, Spanish or any other aires. Beware. I have personal experience of this and my friends also. No matter how busy with lorries or other motorhomes it still happens. I repeat, GET AN ALARM. IT IS NOT AN URBAN MYTH.



Since this debate rattles on from time to time, with much deliberation over how and what, I thought I'd try to get an expert view on the feasibility of using narcotic gases to knock out the occupants of motorhomes/caravans.
Since they do this all the time, so to speak, I thought I'd ask the Royal College of Anaesthetists. Somewhat to my surprise, they provided the following reply. Interesting isn't it? Sleep tight folks!
Dear Mr Kirby,
Thank you for your enquiry. I would like to inform you that you are not the first enquirer with this question. Professor Hatch, our Clinical Advisor, has given the following previous comments:
"I can give you a categorical assurance that it would not be possible to render someone unconscious with ether without their knowledge, even if they were sleeping at the time. Ether is an extremely pungent agent and a relatively weak anaesthetic by modern standards and has a very irritant affect of the air passages, causing coughing and sometimes vomiting. It takes some time to reach unconsciousness, even if given by direct application to the face on a rag, and the concentration needed by some sort of spray into a room would be enormous. The smell hangs around for days and would be obvious to anyone the next day.
There are much more powerful agents around now, some of which are almost odourless. However, these would be unlikely to be able to achieve the effect you describe, and the cost would be huge enough to deter any thief unless he was after the crown jewels. The only practicable agent is probably the one used by the Russians in the Moscow siege - I advised the BBC on their programme about this. The general feeling is that they used an agent which is not available outside the KGB!
Finally, unsupervised anaesthesia, which is what we are really talking about is very dangerous. In the Moscow siege about 20% of victims died from asphyxia, because their airways were unprotected. If the reports you talk about are true I would have expected a significant number of deaths or cases of serious brain damage to have been reported."
I hope this information is helpful to you.
The Royal College of Anaesthetists


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 10, 2013)

*rather than get into arguments...*

...this subject has been done to death, so if you want a replay look through this old thread and make your own minds up  

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...5-service-station-robbery-not-urban-myth.html


----------



## ronste (Nov 10, 2013)

That explains everything and should shut him up ...still waiting for further explanations of narcotic post.


----------



## fairytooth (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi Chris, and :welcome: to the forum.  It's a gas! 

Great first post, thanks.

:scooter::rolleyes2: :hammer::sleep-040::dnd:


----------



## Tbear (Nov 10, 2013)

A lot of this comes from the TV. We have all see a bit of material held over someone's mouth and they immediately go into a deep sleep to wake up, perfectly safely, an hour or two later. The person who invents this will be an overnight Billionaire. We have nothing like it yet.

Richard


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone who knows my other half his gas could knock you out


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Nov 10, 2013)

Wild camping in Scotland we found a car park adjacent to Ardvrek castle a lovely spot near a road which was very quite so we had no worries and settled down for the night. I heard some strange noises in the middle of the night which I could not identify a gurgling sort of noise as is a liquid was turning to gas in some sort of primeval cauldron. Although I was concerned  tiredness got the better of me as I fell into an uncomfortable slumber again to be awoken again not long after, the same threatening primeval noise filled the van and although awake I was dazed unable to breath feeling very nauseous almost crawling on my knees feeling that I was under some sort of attack I could not think I grabbed a  small truncheon like bat which we keep for wild camping security purposes and headed for the door, I was angry, threatened and ready to fight back. Strangely the door which normally opened easily did not budge at the first attempt ‘had somebody tampered with it?’  I pushed harder and harder until I could make my escape. Eventually cool fresh Scottish air flooded the Van and I became more alert, able to breathe and think rationally. My concern then turned to my darling wife I hurried to her she was sound asleep or perhaps unconscious in the bed at the back of the van. I shook her repeatedly trying to wake her eventually when I was sure she could breathe and she had regained her faculties, I told her to stop farting or sleep outside, where do you buy these gas detectors?


----------



## invalid (Nov 10, 2013)

Serious brain damage to have been reported: maybe he’s referring to the people buying gas detectors.
I know a couple who only stay on site because of the perceived threat of gassing; I bet it’s the site owners and councils trying to stop wild camping spreading this nonsense!
:sleep-040::sleep-040::sleep-040:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 10, 2013)

And Hi to you as well  .........................  what a lovely first post  ..............................  LOL

Plenty of Gas on here so you`ll sell plenty if that`s your aim.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 10, 2013)

chrisgreaves9 said:


> I feel i have to say this. Gassing is NOT a urban myth. Anyone wild camping in French, Spanish or any other aires. Beware. I have personal experience of this and my friends also. No matter how busy with lorries or other motorhomes it still happens. I repeat, GET AN ALARM. IT IS NOT AN URBAN MYTH.



As you can see there are a lot of sceptics and cynics, shame on them. I believe you, and can I take the opportunity to wish you a speedy recovery from the anaesthetic and its subsequent adverse affects, could this have been administered possibly at a recent dental appointment?? Rest assured, memory of the hallucogenic experience you obviously suffered will diminish with time. 
Instead of advising getting an alarm have you considered suggesting the use campsites, and not wildcamping for the Gasphobic campers?


----------



## flyby (Nov 10, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> Anyone who knows my other half his gas could knock you out



am glad i dont know you other then :scared:


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 10, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> Anyone who knows my other half his gas could knock you out



there seems to be some confusion here ...are you talkin about yer top half or yer bottom half 
yours very confused 
gaz aged 47 n 3/4


----------



## Duckrow (Nov 10, 2013)

When I saw the title I thought the post was going to be an anouncement that Wild Camping was now the replacement for the Silk Road site. Much more fun reading about farting wives.


----------



## Randonneur (Nov 10, 2013)

Funny how the OP's gone quiet now!

I'd like to read his evidence for the case??


----------



## silverweed (Nov 10, 2013)

I have mentioned before that on our first trip to France we were broken into in the middle of the night. Some one actually came right into the van and riffled through the wardrobe, stealing some stuff from the van. We absolutely slept right through this and people have said " Goodness you were gassed". We also have two dogs and not a peep did we get out of them so they too must have been gassed. However the dogs who were on the bed with us weigh 4lbs each and the amount of gas needed to render us unconscious surely would have killed the dogs. The dogs woke up with no problems a little while after this when I got up.


----------



## Seannachie (Nov 11, 2013)

chrisgreaves9 said:


> Gassing is NOT a urban myth. Anyone wild camping in French, Spanish or any other aires. Beware. I have personal experience of this and my friends also. No matter how busy with lorries or other motorhomes it still happens.



I'm certain that I'm not the only one here who would like to hear full details of your '_personal experience _[of gassing]', so please don't hold back and tell us the facts rather than  leave us with your empty assertions.




> I repeat, GET AN ALARM. IT IS NOT AN URBAN MYTH.



What kind of alarm are you speaking of? One that can distinguish between unsupported claims and substantiated fact, perhaps.

:wave:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 11, 2013)

Ooh I love reading these threads :rabbit:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 11, 2013)

I think it's good that this is raised every now and again, just so that the unwary are informed not to buy these useless products. So I say well done ChrisGreaves9!


----------



## rommel (Nov 11, 2013)

*Gas*

No gas price increases in Spain and Frane then.


----------



## Seannachie (Nov 12, 2013)

Seannachie said:


> I'm certain that I'm not the only one here who would like to hear full details of your '_personal experience _[of gassing]', so please don't hold back and tell us the facts rather than  leave us with your empty assertions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is with some surprise that I note the original poster has not yet responded to valid questions regarding his (as yet) unsupported assertions, but then perhaps he has been gassed and kept incommunicado against his will. 

The question which remains now is this: Will he ever reappear?

:wacko:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2013)

Seannachie said:


> It is with some surprise that I note the original poster has not yet responded to valid questions regarding his (as yet) unsupported assertions, but then perhaps he has been gassed and kept incommunicado against his will.
> 
> The question which remains now is this: Will he ever reappear?
> 
> :wacko:



Doubtful. He has posted this on several other forums. It is an advetisement that has backfired!


----------



## Seannachie (Nov 12, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Doubtful. He has posted this on several other forums. It is an advetisement that has backfired!



Now why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## NeilyG (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like his very first post has scared him off for life.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 12, 2013)

Ever heard of a troll post, LOL:sucks:  :baby:


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 12, 2013)

Robmac said:


> I think it's good that this is raised every now and again, just so that the unwary are informed not to buy these useless products. So I say well done ChrisGreaves9!



They aren't really useless products, but rather an essential safety device - because they are actually propane alarms that just happen to react to a few other gases. They include narcotic gases on the advertising blurb because it is a good selling point.


----------



## Smaug (Nov 12, 2013)

Tony Lee said:


> They aren't really useless products, but rather an essential safety device - because they are actually propane alarms that just happen to react to a few other gases. They include narcotic gases on the advertising blurb *because it is a good selling point*.



Ha Ha, not on here it isn't, Tony!! :cool1:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2013)

Tony Lee said:


> They aren't really useless products, but rather an essential safety device - because they are actually propane alarms that just happen to react to a few other gases. They include narcotic gases on the advertising blurb because it is a good selling point.



In which case I have one already. Still seems silly to put about these rumours to me!


----------



## CooP (Nov 12, 2013)

Obvious troll is obvious :blah:


----------



## Seannachie (Nov 12, 2013)

CooP said:


> Obvious troll is obvious :blah:



True, but it's a pleasant diversion to have some fun with them rather than take them seriously.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 12, 2013)

On buying alarms - Propane and CO2 would need to be set low as these gases are heavier than air.

Smoke and CO (as a combustion product) would need to be set higher (head level) as these gases tend to rise. 

On balance I think smoke and CO are essential, the others are more optional.

Testing for other gases - nerve agents, ether etc is a waste of money.


----------



## Seannachie (Nov 12, 2013)

Firefox said:


> Testing for other gases - nerve agents, ether etc is a waste of money.



Especially if you sleep with your head in an oxygen tent, like me.


----------



## Talbot (Nov 12, 2013)

chrisgreaves9 said:


> I feel i have to say this. Gassing is NOT a urban myth. Anyone wild camping in French, Spanish or any other aires. Beware. I have personal experience of this and my friends also. No matter how busy with lorries or other motorhomes it still happens. I repeat, GET AN ALARM. IT IS NOT AN URBAN MYTH.



I think he's talking about motorway aires as he's also referring to "lorries". There's no chance of being gassed, even on a motorway aire, it just isn't going to happen. I have read about break-ins at motorway service points in France and Spain, but this includes cars and vans, not just motorhomes. He should have gone to spec-savers!!


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Nov 12, 2013)

All this gas,don't let the robbers get wind of it.


----------

